# quck question



## BNSP (Oct 7, 2013)

I need to clear something up in my own head. AC/DC, no not the band, although they do rock.

AF is DC correct?

I was looking at American Models and all their stuff comes either AC or DC.

Will AF run on AC, if so how many amps does it need.

If I run an American Model AC on my existing AF DC layout, what am I in danger of? 

I guess I always assumed that it either one or the other, not both.


----------



## Magne-rail (Oct 4, 2013)

BNSP said:


> I need to clear something up in my own head. AC/DC, no not the band, although they do rock.
> 
> AF is DC correct?
> 
> ...



If there are only two wires going from the tender to the locomotive it is DC only. I'm talking about American Flyer Locomotives. 

Sal


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

BNSP said:


> I need to clear something up in my own head. AC/DC, no not the band, although they do rock.
> 
> AF is DC correct?
> 
> ...


BNSP The old original flyers will run on both AC and DC. Some older ones (In the 40's)
will run on DC only but they are usually marked by their cat. number.

Most of the new Lionel Flyers will run on AC only as DC could ruin their electronics. There
are exception though; there are some that will run on both AC and DC. The instructions that
come with the engines will tell you. Larry


----------



## BNSP (Oct 7, 2013)

ok, I'm still not clear on this.

For instance, let's say I put a 307 on the track. Will it run on DC or on AC, is it either or both.

If both, what is the advantge of AC over DC or vice versus.

I am asking this because I am looking forward to the day to going DDC and want to make sure that I don't waste any money on things that I don't really or can't use.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

BNSP said:


> ok, I'm still not clear on this.
> 
> For instance, let's say I put a 307 on the track. Will it run on DC or on AC, is it either or both.
> 
> ...


BNSP: Yes the 307 can run on both. You have more "control" in the speed with DC. You
can run the engine at a slower speed and still have the power. That being said you will
not have as many options for accesserys hookups. eg. Your built in horns/whistles will
not work in your units. I use the A/F Rectiformers (with the tube) for DC use; I don't know
anything about these newer non A/F DC transformers. JMHO==Larry


----------



## markjs (Dec 11, 2010)

I disagree with Sal. ALL my AF locomotives run on AC, including the 21160s which have only 2 wires connecting the tender to the locomotive.

Mark


----------



## Magne-rail (Oct 4, 2013)

markjs said:


> I disagree with Sal. ALL my AF locomotives run on AC, including the 21160s which have only 2 wires connecting the tender to the locomotive.
> 
> Mark


I didn't make my self clear, I was talking about the early Flyer, like the 332DC,334DC The later 1950's-1960's Flyer with the 2 prong plug are AC...

Sal


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

A wire wound motor field will run on AC or DC. If the field has magnets then DC only. 

DCC runs 18 volts ac on track so electronics are used to run DC motors. 

For an old AC/DC motor to run on DCC then the motor must be isolated from the frame and a decoder installed.

DCC setups do allow one old non DCC engine to run on the track but I have no idea of the conditions involved. You just have to read up on DCC. ALl the company websites are very good and have FAQ's.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

All the original S-Scale American Flyer ran on AC, unless it had a "DC" in the number designation. In that case, Gilbert made/sold an AC to DC converter which was sandwiched between the transformer and the track connection. Some AC motors will run on DC -- I believe T-Man covered that. This question was asked before some time ago. Somewhere in this S-Scale forum is a thread about running AC motors on DC. Try searching for it. I remember it had a lot of explanation and straight-forward reasoning what would work and what would not. If I can find it, I'll try to post a link here.


----------



## BNSP (Oct 7, 2013)

thanks for all the help


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Found the link --

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=10565&highlight=motor+flyer


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

I have the instructions, parts list and diagrams to convert a 307 from AC to DC somewhere if you are interested in or need to run on DC. This link might help. In searching this conversion, it looks like the folks that have engineered the conversion didn't stay with DC. Many post that they went back to AC because they wanted to keep their antique trains original. I have a 303 which is very similar to the 307 with choo choo and smoke. If you don't have an AC transformer, my forum friends suggested that I replace my 1.5B transformer with a better one. I bought a used 19B on eBay from timboy and it make a big difference.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

kix662003 said:


> I have the instructions, parts list and diagrams to convert a 307 from AC to DC somewhere if you are interested in or need to run on DC. This link might help. In searching this conversion, it looks like the folks that have engineered the conversion didn't stay with DC. Many post that they went back to AC because they wanted to keep their antique trains original. I have a 303 which is very similar to the 307 with choo choo and smoke. If you don't have an AC transformer, my forum friends suggested that I replace my 1.5B transformer with a better one. I bought a used 19B on eBay from timboy and it make a big difference.


Why someone would change the engine with added parts and cost and take the originality out of it is something I don't understand. All one has to do is run the engine with a A/F Rectiformer or a A/F Rectifier
(DC) which can be bought on Ebay very reasonalble. Am I missing something here? Larry:dunno:


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I guess the fewer moving parts, the less maintenance required. Not sure that DC over AC is any better, but I imagine the can motors are more reliable and less finicky. And the addition of an electronic reverse unit removes the problems of the original mechanical ones. Nonetheless, I am one of those purists who tries to keep my Flyers as original as possible. So I'm content with what I have right now.


----------

